

U of M thought controlled Drone - ChuckMcM
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-06/thought-controlled-drone-exists-and-everything-you-need-know-about-it

======
ChuckMcM
This is a good overview of the paper
<http://iopscience.iop.org/1741-2552/10/4/046003/article> which talks about
building a thought control interface to the AR Parrot drone.

